

Bitcoin is Worse is Better - kiba
http://www.bitcoinweekly.com/articles/bitcoin-is-worse-is-better

======
sgornick
Ha, that's an awesome slam. Hadn't seen it before:

"The UNIX-HATERS Handbook contains an extremely funny 'Anti-Foreword' by
Dennis Ritchie:

'I do write you off as envious malcontents and romantic keepers of memories.'

and

'The systems you remember so fondly are not just out to pasture, they are
fertilizing it from below...'"

------
trebor
Now there's a Rack Exception because it is missing the gem: tweet-button.

~~~
gwern
Whatever that error was, it seems to be long gone. (Not that the site was ever
not working for me.)

